# Roddy and Ephram



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here and I figured I'd share some pics of my two rats, Roddy and Ephram. (Roddy's the all gray one, Ephram's the dark gray and white one.)

They're about three months old now and I've had them for about a month, and looking at my first pic of them, I can't help but notice how they grew _so much_. Here's a pic from when I first got them:








And a pic of Roddy from today:








And Ephram from today:


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Super Cute! Welcome to the Rat Forum! It can be a little slow here and if people don't know the answer they tend not to comment but I hope you feel welcome and get any answers you may need here =]


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Super cute! I like their names, too


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you! And don't worry, I'm used to people taking a bit to reply on forums.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

They're both adorable! I'm a sucker for little head spots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks, I think the little head spots are cute, too. I'd kind of wanted one of the rats I got to have some white markings, although what really made me choose Ephram was the fact that he kept climbing up my sleeve and wanted to stay in my shirt, so I figured he wanted to come home with me.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your rats were so cute as babies (and now of course!) I don't have any baby pictures of my rats because I didn't have my awesome camera then. All I remember was being worried that Eddie (now a really fat squishy) would fit through the 1/2 inch space between the bars of their cage. Those were the good ol' days...


----------

